# 3.5 Tonne Renault Master...weight...advice!



## jojo.1986 (28 September 2011)

Renault master 3.5tonne horsebox...anyone got/had one and know their weight BEFORE loaded with horses,tack passengers etc? The one I have hasn't got any live-in,sink etc literally the cab and partition etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## flying solo (28 September 2011)

Best thing to do is find a weigh bridge as they really do vary


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 September 2011)

Know when I was looking they varied between 2.6t and 2.1t.  All were without living but depended on build quality and materials.

Thus some had a payload of 900kg and others up to 1.4t


----------



## jojo.1986 (28 September 2011)

Thanks guys....so I guess they do all vary...I have two 15hh was hoping I could get them both on it..just have a car follow with tack,water etc fingers crossed.


----------



## perfect11s (29 September 2011)

jojo.1986 said:



			Renault master 3.5tonne horsebox...anyone got/had one and know their weight BEFORE loaded with horses,tack passengers etc? The one I have hasn't got any live-in,sink etc literally the cab and partition etc. Thanks in advance. 

Click to expand...

Simple you need to find a public weighbridge   as every one is different dependant on who did the conversion  some just about manage a 1200 kg  others less , costs about a fiver and are at feed mills  scrap yards, haulage companys  etc  just takes a few minuites and they will give you a print out  for your records ....


----------



## terrierliz (29 September 2011)

You really need to get it on a weighbridge as the build materials vary between manufacturer.

I have a Marlborough Sport and have a payload of 1200kg


----------



## claireandnadia (29 September 2011)

As the others have said weighbridge is your best bet. I've got a Ford transit horse box and I had mine weighed thinking it'll be well heavy when in fact after my weight I have 1120. If I were to take 2 then someone would have to follow with tack, water etc.


----------



## Suziq77 (29 September 2011)

perfect11s said:



			costs about a fiver and are at feed mills  scrap yards, haulage companys  etc  just takes a few minuites and they will give you a print out  for your records ....
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts are these magic places that are cheap and convenient?  I googled public weighbridges in Kent and came up with a list that when I called them either seemed to be for commercial waste (???), only open Monday - Friday when I am at work, and cost in excess of £20.  

I have a certificate from when I bought my box giving it a payload of 1.1 but I am assuming that was absolutely empty to get that and what I really want to know is how much it weighs with me, one horse, tack and half a tank of fuel on board - so I can prove to people why I actually can't give their horse a lift at the same time as taking mine out.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 September 2011)

Never assume what your ulw is because invariably you will be wrong & if the police or ministry pull you in it could cost you a fortune.

You must take the vehicle to a weighbridge. I took my lorry to a local potato producer who had a weighbridge & they weighed me & gave me a certificate. At the time it was £10 but I expect it's gone up since then.


----------



## Luci07 (29 September 2011)

Can I just query the payloads? I have a trailer not a lorry which is why this question may appear completely stupid. So a rough unofficial guide is that you should not go over your cars max towing capacity with trailer/car fully laden. My 4 x 4 has a max tow cap of 3.3 so broadly speaking I won't go over 2.8. Is this the same ruling for lorries? looking at the payloads I would have thought you could take 2 even if this is the case.

I know one of the lorries on the yard which is 7.5 has had so much living fitted/heavy partitions etc that the owners cannot take more than 2 horses (truthfully - it would be helpful as she has more than 2 to take out each time). Living is beautifully done as is the horse area but this was supposed to be 3 horse lorry.. and it never occurred to the people who bought it that the extras would add so much extra weight on!


----------



## ROG (29 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Can I just query the payloads? I have a trailer not a lorry which is why this question may appear completely stupid. So a rough unofficial guide is that you should not go over your cars max towing capacity with trailer/car fully laden. My 4 x 4 has a max tow cap of 3.3 so broadly speaking I won't go over 2.8. Is this the same ruling for lorries? looking at the payloads I would have thought you could take 2 even if this is the case.
		
Click to expand...

Legally you must not exceed the towing capacity listed for the vehicle - that is the actual weight it is towing (empty trailer weight plus load)

Using your 4x4 with a B+E licence means that you can have a trailer plated up to 3.5 but what the actual weight is when towing must not exceed the towing capacity for the towing vehicle
If the 4x4 is fully loaded and has a GVW of 3.2 tonnes and the towing capacity is 2.8 tonnes using a trailer plated at 3.5 tonnes but loaded to 2.8 tonnes then the combined weight is taken as 3.2+2.8=6.0 tonnes

When driving LGVs (any vehicle over 3.5 tonnes) then the weights go on the plated weights for both vehicle and trailer
If a lorry is plated at 7.5 and is being used on a full C1+E licence and is pulling a trailer plated at 4.5 tonnes but the actual weights are 5.5 and 3.5 tonnes respectively then the combination weight is taken as 7.5+4.5=12.0 tonnes

The rules are very different for the class of vehicle and the licence being used


----------



## perfect11s (30 September 2011)

Suziq77 said:



			Whereabouts are these magic places that are cheap and convenient?  I googled public weighbridges in Kent and came up with a list that when I called them either seemed to be for commercial waste (???), only open Monday - Friday when I am at work, and cost in excess of £20.  

I have a certificate from when I bought my box giving it a payload of 1.1 but I am assuming that was absolutely empty to get that and what I really want to know is how much it weighs with me, one horse, tack and half a tank of fuel on board - so I can prove to people why I actually can't give their horse a lift at the same time as taking mine out.
		
Click to expand...

If you go  to industrial areas and ask around at the ones that deal in  loose bulk materials like stone or animal feed   they are easy to spot like a long  metal plate in the ground that is next to a cabin /gatehouse ,  most scrap metal dealers have one also..


----------



## sidewaysonacob (30 September 2011)

Please don't forget to get it weighed full of all the other stuff you'd normally lug around with you, e.g. full tank of fuel, full water carriers, haynets, 2 sets of tack, 2 people etc in it as they all add up.  I have a 3.5 Master that had a 1.2 payload before I added a sink etc - but with all the above I couldn't safely carry two 15hh at about 500kg each.


----------



## Wundahorse (30 September 2011)

My Renault master has a payload of 1200 so have to be careful if i take another horse/pony with 16.2 WB.It carries two smaller horses well.There is a public weighbridge in Aylesford in Kent,near to Lilaco's the farm and equine store.


----------

